
Google cloud engine is down - doh
https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/compute/16017
======
elgoog1212
Sounds like a small scale outage, I wouldn't use that headline TBH. Amazon
wouldn't even report something like this. We get various small outages from
AWS every few weeks, and it doesn't even show up on their dashboards.

~~~
yeukhon
> We are still investigating network connectivity issues for a subset of
> instances that have not automatically recovered. We will provide another
> status update by 09:00 US/Pacific.

Sometimes they do. If enough customers are affected, Amazon is "required" to
disclose. The number, however, has never been disclosed to the public so we
don't know the rubric. I have seen announcement about partial AZ failures
myself.

Google doesn't say how many customers and how many instances are affected by
this, so I will take it as a partial AZ / DC failure (a good number of racks
are having issues).

------
nkw
This would explain the "phones are down" messages I have been getting. It
apparently resolved before I was able to get to a terminal. us-central1-f if
anyone is interested.

------
eknkc
We did see some http errors and latency spikes on our servers at us-central-1c
but it lasted for a minute or so, without any downtime.

Have no idea if other regions or users had major issues though.

------
SashaO
All good on us-west

------
shafiqissani
Well architected applications be like... so what :|

------
tzaman
All good on us-east

